# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Driveway over water meter

## brettsyoung

Hi all. I have an interesting problem. Advice from this forum had me having second thoughts about building the garage on a large heap of fill next to the house. So I've decided the build it behind the house and run the driveway alongside the house. I'm going ahead with that but now have the problem of the driveway.  
The footpath is about 600mm above my block with a retaining wall beneath. I need to drop that far in about 2 metres. Looking at the picture, I will be removing the bricks between the two pillars and running the driveway down from there (that's a metre rule against the fence). The problem is the water meter is right in line. I could move the water meter, fill and concrete, but this seems overkill. Could I build a structure over the meter in steel or concrete? Any other suggestions on how to get this done? 
thanks, Brett

----------


## autogenous

You may be able to build a niche which will require an working access opening size around it.
This is very council and water board dependent. Check with them because there isn't a federal rule on these things. 
However if you have problems with the water. Two words, Your stuffed. 
check also if you have a main sewerage line running in that area. That is a much greater cause for concern. 
Check with the plumber. He knows your local standards.

----------


## brettsyoung

Sewer's well away and the council here are very relaxed (read reasonable and practical) about this kind of thing.  Essentially if I come up with a neat solution they'll be ok with it.  I've already brought this up in the council office.  They're happy for me to move the meter or build over it - as long as the meter-reader can see it and it's not bodgy.

----------


## Barry_White

If the council is relaxed about it you could box up to the height of the concrete drive and then somehow hinge a steel plate over it so the meter reader could just flip it open to read the meter. 
The only thing is that you would have to make sure the fill underneath the concrete is well compacted so as not to get any subsidence of the drive.

----------


## DavidG

Round here they just have a piece of checker (sp?) plate recessed into the concrete, over the meter, with a thumb hole for lifting.
Quite common.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

> Round here they just have a piece of checker (sp?) plate recessed into the concrete, over the meter, with a thumb hole for lifting.
> Quite common.

  DITTO
and also
some Pre-made Concrete "LIDS" about 200mm x 300mm 40-50mm Thick  
Is there any concern about the Water run-off down the driveway :Confused:  
Might you need a Grated Gutter/Culvert across your driveway?

----------


## brettsyoung

Thanks for the replies.  I'll talk to the concreter about an inspection plate.  In regards to run-off, the camber of the footpath is the other way so shouldn't be much of a problem.  I'll be laying a drain along the driveway next to the house as well. 
cheers, Brett

----------

